# I need some advice



## celts123 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am 39 years old and own my own business which gives me a very flexible schedule. I have no law enforcement or military experience , but have a Criminal Justice degree from Northeastern University. Would any suburban police department, correctional facilty, or college department higher somebody my age with no experience ? I noticed the BHA had some requirement for prior academy training, which eliminated me. I'm just looking for somebody to point me in the right direction.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Provided you meet the other criteria (clean background, no drug use, etc.) and are applying to a department with no age restrictions, then you have just as much a shot as anyone else with a similar resume'.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Don't count out (in all seriousness) that you have great deal of life experience. The last recruit class I worked with was heavily populated with kids in thier early 20's and the experience left me feeling that that the minimum entrance age should be raised. One of the best in that class was 46 years old and made the absolute most of the experience. So play to your strengths.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

There are plenty of departments across the state that don't have age requirements. You should probably contact the various departments that you are interested in to see if you are to old to be hired there. In my municipal class there was a 53 year old who was a great guy and I bet turned out to be a great police officer. Don't let your age(your only 39) stop you from pursuing a career in Law Enforcement if thats what you want.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Don't let your age(your only 39) stop you from pursuing a career in Law Enforcement if thats what you want.


Agreed ..but make your mind up and get your ass in gear..the older you get the harder it gets.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

As far as the colleges go, most won't hire an outsider with no training or experience as a police officer (try anyway), but many will promote their own security officers so you might want to consider applying for campus security positions to get your foot in the door. Good luck.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

When I went to the Academy I was one of the youngest people in the class at 27. We had two guys in their 50's who were uneal. I think being around these people with life experience motivated me and others. They werent handed the job earned it and apprecated what they were given. New Guy offers some good advice on where to start. I wish you luck!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If you want to get on the job fast and you can move, many departments down south will take you at any age. You've met the degree requirement for many departments but you may have to put yourself through their BLET at one of the community colleges first.

Staying around here will require some leg work to get a town to sponsor you into the academy.


----------



## therick04pp (May 13, 2007)

I know there a lot of small town police departments where a lot of guys get there foot in the door and then move on to bigger departments. There are several in western mass and most are part time departments with almost no age or educational requirement (they will send you to the academy). There is one chief who was hired a year and a half ago and after they hired him they sent him to the academy. He was 38. Anything is possible its just a matter of where you want to look.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

CT is always hiring. There are no age requirements in the entire state (that I can think of)...and our academy is not difficult. We had a couple of older guys in my class (oldest was 52) - and they did fine. Find a border town, some MAY permit you to stay living in MA.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

kttref said:


> Find a border town, some MAY permit you to stay living in MA.


If you're going to move anyway, why the hell stay in MA?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I concur...but some people actually like MA. I am not one of them  I'm a CO girl through and through...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

kttref said:


> I concur...but some people actually like MA. I am not one of them  I'm a CO girl through and through...


You're from the Rocky Mountain state, Kate? That's on my list of possible retirement destinations.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Not in this state


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> You're from the Rocky Mountain state, Kate? That's on my list of possible retirement destinations.


I lived there for a few years when I was a kid...but I miss it. I took my husband out there 2 years ago for the first time. We are already planning on retiring there. We look at houses online every so often. You need a good place to vacation give me a buzz


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with the age comments here. Hell, if you were lucky enough to get on full time somewhere soon, you still have the ability to get into the pension system (20 years would put you at about 60 yoa). My academy president was 59, an awesome guy. In addition I'm the youngest guy on my dept., but the guy next on the seniority list above me is 56...when he was breaking in, all the people at his calls would natrually defer to him--and brush off the younger 20 year vet standing next to him...

So to sum it up, age is absolutely a positive in my mind, though as 7 said, you need to get your ass in gear, and be motivated above all else. Age will only be the liability you allow it to be.


----------



## celts123 (Dec 9, 2008)

rickmazza said:


> I know there a lot of small town police departments where a lot of guys get there foot in the door and then move on to bigger departments. There are several in western mass and most are part time departments with almost no age or educational requirement (they will send you to the academy). There is one chief who was hired a year and a half ago and after they hired him they sent him to the academy. He was 38. Anything is possible its just a matter of where you want to look.


Can you please tell me a few of the towns in Western Ma. that hire part timers ?

Thanks Again


----------



## therick04pp (May 13, 2007)

There are a few....
Blandford, Otis, Granville, Huntington, Chester, Beckett. 
These are a few about 10-15 minutes from Westfield. Blandford IMO is one of the best. Beckett is a full time dept. but it is non-civil service and they hire part time as well. Otis has 3 officers and I would not recommend them, although I believe they are hiring now. The rest are pretty good. There are even more further North and West, West Stockbridge, Sandisfield, Tolland, Cummington, Ashfield, Dalton. and some more I cant remember right now but I don't know anything about them depts. I will ask around and give you any 411 I get.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I was 38 when I was in the academy and the only problem I had was with the 5 mile runs. Kept dropping my beer.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Tuna said:


> Kept dropping my beer.


Wasn't it hard to run and play the banjo at the same time?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> Wasn't it hard to run and play the banjo at the same time?


Ya but it beats playing the Boneaphone Johnboy.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

celts123 said:


> Can you please tell me a few of the towns in Western Ma. that hire part timers ?
> 
> Thanks Again


Most of them...


----------

